# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  أحدث جزمات بعالم الموضة

## coconut

هذ اول موضوع لي بهاي الصالة

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ان شاء الله يعجبكم 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

شكلك بتفهم كثير في الموضة
 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## coconut

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_شكلك بتفهم كثير في الموضة

_


 يعني ما عجبوك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

أنا ذوقي مثل ما شفتي  :SnipeR (19):  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


شكرا على المرور المتميزة

----------


## المتميزة

لا لا ما تفهمني غلط انا موت حالي من كثرة من انهم كثير حلوين 
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## coconut

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_لا لا ما تفهمني غلط انا موت حالي من كثرة من انهم كثير حلوين 

_


 طمنتيني على ذوقي الله يطمنك

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

موضة من الاخر

 :Db465236ff: 
يسلمو

----------


## coconut

الله يسلمك زهرة المطر

----------


## باريسيا

معقول ؟!!!!!!

هدول جزم ؟!!

احرقوني  :Cry2:

----------

